# looking for new job



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone could check leaps for me to see if there was any one currently hiring for dispatchers near boston or south shore .. thank you


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya Wal Mart is hiring a PA BOY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

<<Ya Wal Mart is hiring a PA BOY>>

I've been laughing at this all day...one of the best answers i've seen, too funny.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> i was wondering if anyone could check leaps for me to see if there was any one currently hiring for dispatchers near boston or south shore .. thank you


If you go to your local police department they may help you. They may or may not ask you for identification. Just tell them you're looking for a "WMS1". (this might help you get a foot in the door.)


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

...and bring donuts.


----------



## robclouse (Jul 9, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> i was wondering if anyone could check leaps for me to see if there was any one currently hiring for dispatchers near boston or south shore .. thank you


yes, someone is hiring.


----------

